# how to add sizes to a PayPal buy now button?



## MYUGLYSHIRTS (Aug 23, 2010)

i have a paypal button on my blog but there is no where for the person ordering to put the shirt size so how do i know their sizes when they order???????


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: i have a paypal button on my blog for people to buy my shirts BUT if some one orders there is no where to put their size HELP!*

Put a thing on the site that says add a message with your size... cant you add a message to the seller?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: i have a paypal button on my blog for people to buy my shirts BUT if some one orders there is no where to put their size HELP!*

Then you did not make the button correctly. When you created the paypal button you will use "Customize Button" to add different sizes, colors, etc.


----------



## Not Just TShirts (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: i have a paypal button on my blog for people to buy my shirts BUT if some one orders there is no where to put their size HELP!*

Hi if you find the button factory on paypal you can put variations on their, under merchant services I think.

Andy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: i have a paypal button on my blog for people to buy my shirts BUT if some one orders there is no where to put their size HELP!*



MYUGLYSHIRTS said:


> i have a paypal button on my blog but there is no where for the person ordering to put the shirt size so how do i know their sizes when they order???????


Yes, as others have mentioned, if you login to PayPal, there is an option to add drop down fields for sizes/colors under the Merchant Services / Buy Now button options.

Here's a handy dandy video that I just made that shows the steps 

*Your browser cannot play this video. Learn how to fix this .*


----------



## magik62 (May 4, 2009)

MYUGLYSHIRTS said:


> i have a paypal button on my blog but there is no where for the person ordering to put the shirt size so how do i know their sizes when they order???????


I know the feeling we have 510 designs on our site, we have the options there for the customer to state size and color but we end up always having to email them due to the fact that all we ever see is the design they want and where to send it, we never see the rest of the information. If anyone has a solution to this please let me know.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like you need to have your website programmed so incomplete orders can not be submitted.....


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

It's all in the setup of the button in merchant area. I believe you get 10 items in the first drop down and 6 or 7 in the second.... I used both... http://floridabruce.com


----------

